# Lost Primarch



## slaine69

there must be a reason why we don't know anything about these guys


----------



## Graf Spee

hehehe.. right sir. mean e.t. for drinking buddy.:laugh:

cool bronze effect on that armour. looks really metallic.


----------



## Tbirch

Pack of smokes, check. Bottle of tequila, check.. advert for Dawn of War, check..

What's the compass for? 

But yea. Impressive. Most impressive.


----------



## shaantitus

Tbirch said:


> Pack of smokes, check. Bottle of tequila, check.. advert for Dawn of War, check..
> 
> What's the compass for?
> 
> But yea. Impressive. Most impressive.


Well... he is lost.

Magnificent. The fluff for this guy will be wicked.


----------



## Boc

That. Is. Awesome.


----------



## ClassyRaptor

Simply Sweet.


----------



## robot-waffle

i like the alien and his shiny finger lol


----------



## juddski

it's a really good pic slaine69 ,and it put a smile on my face :victory:


----------

